# Weekly Competition 2016-47



## Mike Hughey (Nov 22, 2016)

For the weekly competition, we are accepting results either of two ways:
1. Use http://www.speedsolving.com/competitions/. You will need to log in; please *use the same username that you use on speedsolving.com!* (You may feel free to use a different password, but use the same username.) Hopefully use of the website to enter your times will be self-explanatory, please post here or email Odder if you have questions.
2. Post here, as usual.

If you have posts in both places, we will give priority to posts within the thread, in case there are difficulties with the website.

We follow the WCA regulations for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know, or are different from the regulations:


For Multi-BLD you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 30 scrambles is not enough). If you attempt 5 cubes you must use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed you can use both hands during inspection.
For with feet you can only use feet during inspection.
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit. Provide an explanation in the comments describing how you arrived at your solution.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious.
6x6x6 and 7x7x7 will use an average of 5.

Notation and scrambling:

For all events (other than skewb) the Mark2 scrambler will be used.
For 4x4x4 and 5x5x5, a "w" means "Wide" so you turn not just the slice, but also the outer layer.
For 6x6x6 and 7x7x7, a number before the letter indicates the amount of layers to turn like a wide turn. "3U2" would mean "turn the 3 uppermost layers a half turn".
For Megaminx, Pochmann notation will be used.
For Square-1, 2x2x2, and 3x3x3, near-optimal random state scrambles will be used.
For Square1, the newest official scrambler is being used. This adds a slash whenever a slice move is to be applied.
For Clock, a shortened version of the official notation is used.
For Pyraminx, small letters are for the tips
Skewb scrambles are generated using Chen Shuang's scrambler, which uses Fixed Corner Notation.

This competition starts now and ends Monday/Tuesday nightchange GMT (officially). Automated results will close at the official time, but if you are slightly late, go ahead and post your results here and we will include them at our discretion if we think it's reasonable.
*2x2x2
1. *U2 F R' F' U R2 U R' U2
*2. *U2 R U' R' F R' F2 U2 R' U'
*3. *U R2 U2 F R' U' F U
*4. *U F U2 F2 U' R U2 R U'
*5. *F' U R' U R2 F2 R' F' R

*3x3x3
1. *F2 U B2 F2 U F2 D' R2 D R2 U R B R D' F2 D2 L2 D L' U'
*2. *D' L' U L' B2 U D' F2 U L B U2 B' U2 F' R2 F' U2 R2 L2 B'
*3. *U2 R2 B R2 B' D2 B' R2 F' R2 F2 U' F' U2 F' D2 L D' F' L' R
*4. *D F2 D' F2 R2 D' U2 L2 R2 F2 U L' F2 R D L' R2 U' F D'
*5. *D2 R2 U B2 D L2 U F2 R2 U' B' R F D2 L2 U F R F U2

*4x4x4
1. *L2 Rw R2 Uw2 Fw U R' D2 Fw2 L R D2 U' L' Uw2 U L R Fw' U2 B' F R D' Fw2 U Rw2 Uw' Fw F' Rw' D' F' Uw Rw2 F2 Uw' Rw' U2 R2
*2. *L U B F' U' Fw' L Rw' F2 L2 Rw D2 U' F' Rw' R' D U' Fw2 Rw R Fw D2 Uw' R Uw' Rw2 Uw R D B Fw' F Uw L Rw F R' B Fw2
*3. *L D2 Uw' B' L2 F Uw' R2 B2 F R U L2 B2 Uw2 L D2 Uw2 U2 B2 Fw D Uw U' R' U' Fw U2 Fw2 F L R' U' B' L F2 U Rw2 Uw U2
*4. *F L2 R F R2 Uw' F' D2 L2 Rw D' L R2 F' L2 R2 D2 L2 Rw2 D Fw2 D' Rw2 F R' F L Rw U2 B2 D' F' D Rw F R' Uw' B2 Uw L2
*5. *F' Rw Fw' F2 D2 B F' U B2 U2 Fw Uw2 U2 Fw' D' Uw U B2 U Rw B2 Uw2 U Fw F' D' U' F' U L F2 D U B' Fw D' Uw2 U' B L'

*5x5x5
1. *Fw2 L B Fw2 Rw' R F' Uw2 L B2 D' Lw R' Bw D' Fw2 Uw L' R' Dw2 Uw2 U L2 Fw Lw D2 Lw' R2 Dw' L2 Lw2 Rw R F' D Uw' U' Rw' Dw B Bw' Uw U2 Lw D' Fw R2 U2 Fw Uw' U2 B' F Dw L' B Fw Uw' B' Bw2
*2. *Dw Uw2 B2 Bw' F' Rw Fw2 Dw' Uw' B Fw F' Lw' Dw' U F D' U2 Rw Uw2 Rw' B Fw U' B2 D2 L' Bw2 F' D Rw2 D' Dw' F2 L2 Rw2 R' Bw2 Fw2 R2 Dw' Uw2 B2 Dw' Bw' Lw' Bw Lw R B' Dw2 Lw2 Fw Rw Bw' L Lw B L2 U2
*3. *Lw Rw Fw' F2 U Rw2 U B2 Bw L2 R2 B' Fw' L2 R Fw' Lw2 D2 R' Fw2 D' U' Bw2 F2 U2 Lw U' F L2 Uw Lw D Lw F R2 U2 Rw2 B' D2 Bw2 Uw2 L Bw Dw2 Fw2 R' B Bw F D2 Uw' Bw2 Fw' F Lw2 Rw2 Uw F2 R Bw2
*4. *U L' Lw Dw F2 Dw2 Uw L' Fw' U2 B2 Dw' Rw D2 L2 Lw D B L2 Lw2 R B' D U' Fw' Lw' Bw' F' D' Uw2 Fw Dw L B2 U R' D2 F Uw2 Bw Rw' U2 L2 Lw2 Rw2 U Fw2 Dw Uw' B2 R2 Uw L Dw Lw2 Uw2 F2 U2 B2 Bw'
*5. *Dw' B Rw' R2 Dw2 F2 Lw B L B2 L2 R2 Dw' R' Bw' Rw2 F Dw' L2 Fw2 D' Lw' Rw2 Bw F2 L2 Fw Dw' Uw' F2 L2 U F' U' L Lw Rw B' Bw2 R2 U2 R2 D2 Fw' Uw2 L' Lw' Dw' U Bw L2 Dw Bw F D L' D Lw B R'

*6x6x6
1. *R F 2U' U 3F2 2R 3F 2D L 3R2 B' 2F D' L2 U 2B2 3F2 2R2 B 2L2 2B2 3U L' D2 2D 2U' 2L D2 2L' 2D 3U' 3R' R' U L2 F2 2L' 2R' 2D F 3R D' 3F2 2D 2L 2R' 2B U' 2B 3F' 2D' 2F2 2D2 3U' F 2L2 2F' U' L2 D' U 2R B 2B L2 D2 2U' 2B' 2D' R
*2. *R U' 3R 3U 3F' 2F R2 2F2 2D' 3R 2F2 3U' 2U2 2L 3R' 2D 2U 2R 2D2 3U2 R' 2D 2U U R' 2B' 3F 2F D' 2U B2 D' U' 2B2 2D2 2U L2 D 2L 2D2 3R' 3F L' 2L D2 2D' 2U 2B' U 2R2 R' D2 B2 2F' F 2U 2F2 3R' 2R2 B 2B2 2F' 3R' B 3F' D2 3F2 F' 3U2 B
*3. *2R R2 F' L' 2L U' L' 2U 2L 2U 2B2 2D 3U' 2U2 F U2 2R' 3U2 L 3R2 R U F 3U' 2U U' 3R2 2D 3U' R' D' 2D B2 3R F2 2D' U2 B 3U' 2L2 B2 3R2 2D2 R2 D 2B 3F 2F' F2 L2 2R2 D 2D2 B2 3R' B' 3F' 2F2 2U' L F' 2L 3F 3R' F2 D2 2R2 3U' 2R2 2B2
*4. *3F 2F' L' 2L 3R' 3U' U' R D 2U' 2F2 F2 2L' 3R' 2D 2R2 2F' L2 2L2 D 2F L 2R R' 2U B 2B2 3F' F2 3R2 2U 3R2 U' 3R 2R' R U 2B U L 3U' 2R' U2 3F2 2U 2F2 2D' 3U' 2U2 U' 2R' 2B2 2F' U' B D' B' 2L U 2L 2D 2F' 2R' R' F' L2 2D' 3U2 U2 L2
*5. *B' 2F D 3F2 3U2 3F2 D' 2D2 2U2 2F' 2L' R2 3U' 2L D 2D 3F L 2L2 2U L2 2R D' 2D U L' 2U' 3R' 2R2 F R' 2F D 3U2 2U2 2L 2R' R 2F F2 2D2 2F' F' 3U 2R 3F2 2R F2 2U 2R 2U2 B' 2L 2U 2R2 D' 3R2 2U' 2B2 L' F2 2R2 2F' 2D' U R 2B F' R' B

*7x7x7
1. *F2 2D' 2U' 2L2 3L' 2R' 3D 2B2 F 3R2 U 2F2 2R 3D' 3U2 2R R 2D' 3D 3U' U' B' 2F 3D2 3L2 D2 2D2 3D2 L' 2L' 3R 2B 3B2 2R 2U' F2 3R' B' 3R2 D 3B2 L 2L2 2R' B 3B 3L2 3B 2F2 F' 2D' U2 2R 3D U 3B2 F2 U 2R 3F F' 3R2 2D' 3B 2F 2R2 3U2 2B' 3D2 3F2 U2 3R2 D' 3U L2 2R R2 U' 3F L R' F' 2L' D 3D2 F 2D' B' F2 2D' 3L' 3F2 2D L 2U' 2F' 3U' 2F U R
*2. *3L' 3R' 2B' 3B F2 L2 3B' 2U2 2L 3R 2R2 3D2 3U' U2 3F 3L2 2R B2 F 2R2 B2 3U' 2B R2 3D 2U2 U2 2R2 3F' 3L2 B' F2 D 3D' 2B 3F2 2F L' R2 3F' L2 2F2 L2 3B 2U2 L 3B2 2F F 3D2 2F2 R 3F2 F 2D U2 B 2B2 D 2D 2U L 3D F' 2D 2B2 D 3L U' 3L' B2 3F 3L' 2D 3U2 2B F' 3R 2D2 R2 2D' 2U2 R 2B' 3B' 3F D 3D F2 D B 3L' B 3B2 3F2 F' 2D' L 3U' F2
*3. *B' 3U2 U2 2L' 2B' 2U' 2F' 3L2 2R2 B2 3F2 D' 2U' R2 3U' 3F 2L 2U U' 3B D 2D2 2R2 2D' U2 F2 3L 2R' 2U2 2F2 F' 2D 3B 2D 2U' 3B' L2 2D' 2U' 2F 3U2 L' 2D 3U2 2U' L2 B' 2R' R2 2U 3R2 D' 2L2 3L' 2B2 3U' B 2R 2B' U 2R2 B D 2D' 3B' 2F L' B 2F2 2R2 F2 2D' 2U2 2F2 R' 3U2 F' 3D2 2U' B' L 2L' 3L 3R' 3B2 2D2 2R 3D' 2F U 3B' 3U2 2U U2 2L' 2R B2 2R' 3D F
*4. *3B 2F2 F 3U' L' 3R 3U 2F 2U' 2L B D 3L2 2D' L' 2L F' 3D R2 B2 2B 3B' 2F2 2R' R2 D 2D' 3U2 3L' U' 2L2 3L2 2B' 2D' R 3B 2F2 R 3B' 3D2 3U' 2F' 2U 3B' 3F 3D 3F2 F' 3R 2B' 3B 3D' 3U 2U 2L B' D' 3D' 2R2 3D 3U 2U2 U' B' 2B2 3F' F R2 2B2 3U2 2L 2B2 3D2 3R' 2R 2D' 3D' U 3F 2L 2B' 3B2 D' 2D 3D' 3U' 2U 3R' U' F2 3R2 2B 3F' 2F2 2L2 3L' 2U 3F L' 2L2
*5. *3L2 2U2 3L2 3U 2B2 L2 3R 2R' 2U2 3R 2D' U' 3L2 3U2 3F2 2U 3R' 2D 3D2 2U B2 3B F' L2 3F' U F' 2D 2L' 3D 2U2 2F2 3L2 3U' 3R 3F' D 2D2 3D' 3R 2B' 3F' 3L' 2R U2 3R' R2 2B' 2F L' F2 L2 2B U2 2B' 3F 2R 2B D2 U2 3B' 2F' 2D2 2B' L2 D 2D 3U2 2L 2U2 2L 3L 3D2 2B2 2R2 2B 2L' 2R' 3F 2R 2U2 2F' 2R 3B' 2F 2L' R 2D' 3R' U' B2 2F' U F2 2U' 2R 2U2 3B' 2F2 F'

*2x2x2 Blindfolded
1. *U2 F2 R U F R2 U2 F
*2. *F' R2 F U F' U F2
*3. *U2 F U' F2 U' F U' F2 R'

*3x3x3 Blindfolded
1. *L2 F2 U' L2 R2 B2 D' B2 D2 L2 R2 F' U' B' D L' B2 F' U' B R'
*2. *B2 U2 B2 D2 L2 B2 U2 R' U2 F2 R' B' L' B2 F U' L U R'
*3. *R2 U R2 D2 F2 U' L2 F2 U' F2 D' L F U2 F D2 R2 F2 D2 L2

*4x4x4 Blindfolded
1. *B' F' D2 L R B2 L' D' R2 D L' Rw2 B' U' B Fw R2 B2 Fw' F2 Rw' R' U Rw' B2 D Uw' U2 B' R U Fw' F2 U2 F Rw B U F2 Uw
*2. *L2 Rw' Fw2 Rw2 U' L2 Uw F' Uw B' Fw2 R Fw D U B' Fw R Uw R' B2 U2 B2 F' R D2 Uw' U' B2 F2 Uw' F2 L B2 Fw' R' B2 D F2 U'
*3. *D L R D Uw' U R D Uw L2 U2 Fw F' Uw' U' L2 R' Uw' U Fw2 L U2 B2 F' L F2 L' Fw Uw2 F2 D B R U2 L2 R Uw' U' L Rw

*5x5x5 Blindfolded
1. *D Uw' U' Bw F' Uw U' Fw2 Dw2 R2 B2 Bw' F2 Rw2 Bw2 R2 D2 Rw B L Bw F Rw' R' Uw' Bw' D' L2 D' Rw U2 Bw' Fw Rw R Fw2 U2 Fw U' B Bw Fw Dw' F L2 B' Bw' R Fw' Dw2 Uw' F R' Bw D L R' U L Rw2
*2. *L F2 L Lw Dw2 R2 Dw Rw2 D2 U L2 Rw U L Uw' L' Lw2 R2 Bw' D2 U2 Rw B Bw' Uw' B' D R' Dw Rw2 B' U' Lw2 Rw B Bw2 Dw L Lw2 Rw2 B2 Fw Lw' Rw R' Uw2 Bw Uw' B' D2 Uw2 Bw2 Fw2 L2 F L Rw2 R B Lw'
*3. *R2 Uw' B' Dw Uw2 U Fw2 Lw2 D2 R D B' Bw2 Fw2 F U2 Fw Dw2 U2 F L Fw' L Fw2 Lw Bw2 Uw U Bw' R' B' F' L' Rw2 U B2 L U' Bw2 Rw B2 F' L Fw R' B2 Dw Uw Lw Bw2 Fw' F2 D' U2 B Uw' L2 Lw D Dw'

*6x6x6 Blindfolded
1. *U' 2F' L' R B U 3R' U2 2L2 2U2 L' 2F F 2R2 D2 R 2B2 2F2 3R2 2D B' 2U 3F' 2F' D2 2D 2U2 2B 3F 2F2 R2 2F 2U 2B 2R2 3F D L' D' L2 U' 2B2 2R' 2F 3R2 D' 2U' 2F' 2L' D 2U2 2R2 3U2 3F2 D2 L 3F' L2 2L2 2F 3U' 2U B' 2B 3F' F2 D2 L' 2L' R

*7x7x7 Blindfolded
1. *F2 3D2 2L' 3L2 3R 2B 3D 2R' 2U 2L2 2B2 3B2 3F' D' 3U2 2L2 3L2 3R 2R 2B' 3B' 3F' R2 F2 L2 3L 3R' R 3B' 3D2 3F' 2D 2L2 3R2 2R' R2 U L2 2L F2 L' U2 3F' 3U' 2R2 3U2 B2 2F 2L' 3L2 B D2 2B2 2R2 2U 3F' 2D2 U2 B D2 L 3R B' 2B2 2F' L2 3R 2R 2F2 3L' 3D2 2B 3D' 2B' 3R2 D B' L' 2L' 3R 3U' B' 2F' 2R' 3F2 F U' 2L' 3R 2R' R' B F2 U 3F 3D' 3B2 3F F2 2U2

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded
1. *L2 U2 R2 U R2 B2 L2 R2 U R2 D' R B' F L D B' R D' B'
*2. *L2 D2 U2 L F2 D2 L' F2 L' U2 B2 U' L2 F L' B D' R F R2
*3. *B2 L2 U' R2 D R2 D R2 B2 F2 U' B D2 F' L' R' F U F D U
*4. *U' F2 U2 F L D' R2 D' R U' F2 L2 B' D2 B R2 D2 R2 U2 F' R2
*5. *R2 F2 D L2 F2 D U2 F2 R2 D L2 B R' B2 D L' F2 D' U B R'
*6. *B2 U2 L2 B2 L R' F2 U2 R2 U2 R' U' B' D' F R' D' L D B
*7. *R2 D' L2 U' F2 D2 L2 D' L2 D U' B' U2 B U F L U2 B D' L'
*8. *D L2 U' R2 D R2 F2 D2 U B2 D B' R F2 L F' L' U' B2 R B2
*9. *R' U' D2 R L2 B' R L2 F' L D F2 R2 B2 D B2 U L2 U' R2
*10. *B R U R2 F' D' R2 B' R U' R2 U L2 B2 U' D' L2 D' B2
*11. *F2 R2 U2 L2 D' F2 L2 U' L2 D2 U' R' F' L R B' D' U' B2 U' F'
*12. *D' L2 F2 L2 F2 U' L2 D' R2 D2 F2 R B' U2 R D R' U F' L2 F2
*13. *D L2 U F2 D' L2 F2 R2 U' L2 B' R B R U2 B' U2 F2 D' R'
*14. *D B' U R L2 U' F' D' F D' F U2 B' D2 F' R2 F' L2 U2 R2
*15. *D2 L' B2 R U2 L2 D2 L2 F2 R D' F R' U L2 U L2 B D' R'
*16. *L2 D2 U' L2 B2 D2 B2 U' B2 U' L F' L' F L' B2 F' R B' U
*17. *D2 R U2 R D2 F2 D2 L2 F2 L' B2 D' B2 F D2 R2 F D' R2 U'
*18. *F2 L2 D2 F L2 B' U2 B2 D2 L2 B' D' F2 L' U B U2 L' F R D
*19. *B' R2 F U2 L2 F D2 R2 F U2 F2 R U B2 U F U2 L' B U' R'
*20. *R' D2 F2 R' U2 R' D2 F2 R2 F2 L2 B L D' B2 L' F L B2
*21. *R D2 L' U D' R2 F' L B U2 L U2 B2 U2 D2 L2 D2 L' D2 R
*22. *R D2 R F2 L D2 R' B2 D2 U2 R D' F' D U' R F L D' U L
*23. *F' D2 L2 F L2 F' L2 D2 B' D2 U2 R' D R U R' F L2 F' D2 F'
*24. *R' L F2 B D2 R2 B R' B D' F2 R2 D R2 D' L2 U2 F2 R2 D2
*25. *U2 R2 B2 R2 U F2 U B2 L2 D L2 B D' U L D L2 U' L2 R2 B
*26. *B2 D' U B2 L2 D R2 U L2 U' L' B' D' R2 U2 L D R' U R
*27. *L D2 U2 F2 U2 L2 F2 L U2 R2 B2 F' L' B R B2 D2 U' B' D B2
*28. *U2 F D' R D' R D R U F B2 L2 U D B2 L2 U' R2 D L2 D'
*29. *U' F2 D R2 U' R2 B2 L2 U R2 F2 L' D B U' F U2 B D' R
*30. *R2 F U2 F' D2 F L2 R2 B' L2 F2 U F R2 D' R B F U F
*31. *D2 L2 U' F2 U' B2 D L2 U L2 D2 L U F D' R' B' F' D' U
*32. *F2 D2 R2 B2 U B2 F2 L2 U' B2 U F L U B R' U' R2 B2 L' F'
*33. *U' R2 B' R F2 D2 F U B' R' U2 B2 U D2 F2 D R2 U B2 R2 L2
*34. *U2 F2 D2 L2 F2 L2 U2 L2 B L2 R2 D U' B D2 R D L D' R2 F
*35. *R2 B' F R2 U2 B U2 F L2 F L D' L F' U' R2 F U' F
*36. *U R D R2 F' U' L' U' R B' D2 B' U2 R2 L2 F D2 F' B'
*37. *U2 L2 U2 F L2 B' U2 R2 D2 L2 B D L' U2 F2 L D U L' B L
*38. *B U2 B U2 L2 F U2 B' L2 F2 L2 U L2 U' R' D' L2 F' U L2 D
*39. *F2 L B2 R' B2 R' F2 R U2 F2 D2 U L B2 U R2 D' F L2 R
*40. *U2 R2 U2 F2 L U2 F2 L F2 U2 L D' R' B2 U F' R B D L U

*3x3x3 One Handed
1. *B D2 B' U2 B' D2 B' L2 R2 U2 B D' F' R F' U L R2 U2 L'
*2. *F' L2 F D2 F' D2 U2 L2 U2 B R2 D' B2 U B F2 D U' B'
*3. *L2 F2 U L2 D U R2 U L2 U' L2 R' U L2 R B' F'
*4. *U2 R2 B' U2 F L2 F2 D2 F R2 B2 D F' R' F' U' L' U F2 D' B2
*5. *F B' R' D F' R' L U L' U' B2 L2 D2 L2 U B2 D' L2 F2 D

*3x3x3 With Feet
1. *F R2 U2 B' F' U2 L2 F' R2 F2 U' R B F U2 L2 B2 D R U'
*2. *D L2 F2 L2 D F2 U' B2 D2 U' B2 L U L2 B R U R F U2 L
*3. *U' L2 B2 D' F2 L2 F2 R2 U R2 U2 R' F D2 F' R' F U B L' D2
*4. *F2 U2 L D2 L' B2 F2 L' F2 L R2 U' R' U2 R' F' L F D' U R'
*5. *B2 L2 D2 B' U2 L2 B' L2 D2 B L2 U' B U2 R' U2 L D B2 U

*3x3x3 Match the scramble
1. *B2 L2 U' F2 R2 D2 L2 F2 U' L2 D' F' L B' D2 B' R2 D F' R2 F2
*2. *B L2 B' R2 D2 F' L2 F' L2 F2 D F L2 U' R2 U' R D2 F' R
*3. *F2 U L2 U' F2 U R2 F2 R2 U L B F' U L2 R B' F2 R' F2 R
*4. *B' D2 R' B' D' B R2 F D R2 F L2 B2 L2 F' U2 B U2 L2
*5. *D2 F' D2 L2 F2 L2 B' L2 D2 B' R F2 D F U2 R2 U L2 B' D2

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves
1. *B2 F2 D' R2 U2 B2 U B2 D B2 R' F D2 U' L' U2 L' R2 D R'

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay
2. *U2 F' R2 U2 F' R' F R2 U2
*3. *B2 L R2 D2 L2 R' U2 F2 R U2 R' D' B R' F L R2 U F2 R' D'
*4. *U' B Rw2 U2 Fw' Uw2 Rw' R B' U2 R B F U2 Fw' Rw' F D2 Uw2 L2 Uw U B' F' D2 B' Fw2 F2 L2 Rw R2 Fw' R Fw2 L2 U B' U' Rw Fw

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay
2. *R' U2 F' R2 F2 R' U R U
*3. *L2 D' L2 R2 U2 F2 U' L2 U' L2 B F D R B' U2 F2 U' B F' L'
*4. *L2 D Uw' Fw L' Rw R F R' B' Fw2 L Rw F' Rw' R2 B' L' R B Rw2 U R2 Uw U2 Fw D' Fw' R D R F Rw2 Uw F L' B2 Rw2 Uw2 L'
*5. *Lw' B2 D2 Uw2 L R' Dw' B' Fw F L Rw Fw2 Lw' Fw' F Lw2 D2 Lw2 F Rw D Uw' F L' Rw R2 B' Bw2 L2 Rw' Uw Bw D2 Bw R' F2 Dw' Rw2 Bw' Uw' Bw L2 U Rw B2 Lw' Rw R2 B' F' Uw' Bw L' Lw' D U2 Lw2 R' Uw'

*Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. 
2. 
3. 
4. 
5. *

*Master Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. 
2. 
3. 
4. 
5. *

*Clock
1. *UUdd u=2,d=-3 / dUdU u=-2,d=3 / ddUU u=4,d=-2 / UdUd u=0,d=-3 / dUUU u=2 / UdUU u=2 / UUUd u=2 / UUdU u=6 / UUUU u=1 / dddd d=5 / dUdd
*2. *UUdd u=-4,d=-4 / dUdU u=-4,d=-1 / ddUU u=-4,d=-5 / UdUd u=-4,d=-4 / dUUU u=1 / UdUU u=-1 / UUUd u=4 / UUdU u=3 / UUUU u=-3 / dddd d=6 / UUUd
*3. *UUdd u=6,d=-1 / dUdU u=-3,d=-2 / ddUU u=5,d=5 / UdUd u=-3,d=2 / dUUU u=3 / UdUU u=1 / UUUd u=6 / UUdU u=-3 / UUUU u=3 / dddd d=6 / ddUU
*4. *UUdd u=-4,d=-1 / dUdU u=3,d=0 / ddUU u=-5,d=-3 / UdUd u=-1,d=-2 / dUUU u=1 / UdUU u=-4 / UUUd u=-2 / UUdU u=-4 / UUUU u=5 / dddd d=0 / UUdd
*5. *UUdd u=2,d=4 / dUdU u=-1,d=-3 / ddUU u=-5,d=-2 / UdUd u=-3,d=6 / dUUU u=2 / UdUU u=0 / UUUd u=5 / UUdU u=0 / UUUU u=5 / dddd d=5 / UdUU

*MegaMinx
1. *R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
*2. *R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
*3. *R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
*4. *R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
*5. *R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'

*PyraMinx
1. *U' L' B' U L U' B' R L' l' r'
*2. *U B R B R U B U B l b u'
*3. *B' U' L R' B R' U' R' l r' u'
*4. *U' L' R L U' R L R l' r' u
*5. *B R L' B' R' L R L l' r

*Square-1
1. *(-3, -1) / (0, 3) / (1, 4) / (2, -1) / (1, 4) / (-3, 3) / (5, -4) / (0, -2) / (0, 3) / (1, 0) / (0, -4) / (2, 0) / (-1, -2)
*2. *(-5, 0) / (6, 0) / (3, 0) / (3, 0) / (-4, -1) / (-2, 1) / (0, -3) / (0, 3) / (2, -1) / (-3, 1) / (-3, 0) / (-2, -1) / (4, 3) /
*3. *(-2, 0) / (0, -3) / (2, -1) / (4, 1) / (6, 0) / (3, 0) / (-3, 6) / (-1, 2) / (-3, 1) / (0, -3) / (-2, -1) / (3, -2) / (2, 0) / (1, 0)
*4. *(0, -1) / (-5, 1) / (-4, 2) / (4, 1) / (6, 0) / (3, 0) / (-4, -1) / (-5, 1) / (-4, -1) / (0, 4) / (-3, 0) / (-2, 5) / (0, 2) / (-1, 4) / (0, 5)
*5. *(6, 2) / (6, 0) / (3, 0) / (1, 4) / (3, 0) / (-4, 2) / (-3, 0) / (0, -2) / (0, 3) / (1, 0) / (0, -2) / (-4, 0) / (-4, -2)

*Skewb
1. *R L' D' L' D' U' L' D R' D' U'
*2. *R' U' D' U' D' L U' D R' D' U'
*3. *U R' D U' D' U L' R' D' R' U'
*4. *D R' U' L' D' L' U' L U D' U'
*5. *U D R' U R U' R' U D' U'


----------



## Rok (Nov 22, 2016)

3x3 normal(2 handed)
1) 18.89
2) 27.03
3) 23.13
4) 19.80
5) 23.25
Ao5= 22.42


----------



## One Wheel (Nov 22, 2016)

*2x2x2*: 8.31, 11.48, (8.09), 9.04, (21.79) = *9.61

3x3x3*: 33.20, (45.59), 31.61, (31.11), 32.52 = *32.45

4x4x4*: 1:55.95+, 1:57.94, (2:13.02), 1:54.74, (1:40.20) = *1:56.22

5x5x5*: 3:28.86, (3:28.69), 3:59.03, (4:00.66), 3:58.77 = *3:48.89

6x6x6*: (7:01.13), 7:32.09, 7:09.43, 7:01.64, (7:33.68) = *7:14.39

Square-1*: 3:40.04, 1:57.10, (DNF), (1:10.26), 2:44.62 = *2:47.26*


----------



## GenTheThief (Nov 23, 2016)

3x3: 15.05
3BLD: 3:56.91
MBLD: DNF
OH: 19.19
Feet:
MTS:
Megaminx: 1:32.53



Spoiler: All Times



3x3x3: 16.15, 11.16, 16.43, 15.26, 13.74 = 15.05

3x3x3 Blindfolded: 4:50.83[3:40.56], DNF(5:02.42[3:31.03]), 3:56.91[2:43.87]

3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded: 1/6 1:00.00 or 2/6 1:05.46[54:17.28]


Spoiler: Evaluation



Little background so this makes sense
I scramble 123456
I memo 23456 1
I execute 1 23456

First - didn't even try and solve it. Decided not to solve this one at around ~45. I was halfway through memoing my sixth cube, and knew that review + solving would take at least ten more minutes. I still needed this cube to keep the hour limit, so I just took the penalty.
Second - 2 3cycles of corners
Third - Solved, hit 1:00 around here
Fourth - Solved
Fifth - M2 off + 6 edges and 7 corners
I had a bit of a memo mix up, I couldn't remember if it was brick or rock, solved the wrong one, continued, realized it was wrong, went back, tried to fix it, *failed*. And most of this was on the M-slice.
Sixth - Off by a e3cycle and 2 flipped edges

My memo on the first cube was completely awful. I was unfocused, and didn't concentrate on putting my images in their locations. It took me over 11 minutes, when I should be able to do it in under 5.
Not satisfied with this attempt at all.



3x3x3 One Handed: 19.19, 18.95, 19.43, (17.94), (22.64) = 19.19

3x3x3 With Feet:

3x3x3 Match The Scramble:

Megaminx: 1:29.21, 1:37.38, 1:30.99, (1:42.22), (1:28.40) = 1:32.53



Spoiler:  Unfinished Scrambles



3x3x3 With Feet
1. F R2 U2 B' F' U2 L2 F' R2 F2 U' R B F U2 L2 B2 D R U'
2. D L2 F2 L2 D F2 U' B2 D2 U' B2 L U L2 B R U R F U2 L
3. U' L2 B2 D' F2 L2 F2 R2 U R2 U2 R' F D2 F' R' F U B L' D2
4. F2 U2 L D2 L' B2 F2 L' F2 L R2 U' R' U2 R' F' L F D' U R'
5. B2 L2 D2 B' U2 L2 B' L2 D2 B L2 U' B U2 R' U2 L D B2 U

3x3x3 Match the scramble
1. B2 L2 U' F2 R2 D2 L2 F2 U' L2 D' F' L B' D2 B' R2 D F' R2 F2
2. B L2 B' R2 D2 F' L2 F' L2 F2 D F L2 U' R2 U' R D2 F' R
3. F2 U L2 U' F2 U R2 F2 R2 U L B F' U L2 R B' F2 R' F2 R
4. B' D2 R' B' D' B R2 F D R2 F L2 B2 L2 F' U2 B U2 L2
5. D2 F' D2 L2 F2 L2 B' L2 D2 B' R F2 D F U2 R2 U L2 B' D2


----------



## MatsBergsten (Nov 23, 2016)

Ten more scrambles for Multi:

41. U2 B2 U2 B2 R' D2 R2 B2 L B2 L B F' D F' R F' R2 U' L' D'
42. R2 F2 L2 D' U2 B2 F2 R2 U' F2 U2 F U' F L R' F U L' U L
43. R2 U' L2 R2 D' L2 R2 U' B2 L U2 B' U R U2 R U F' D F2
44. U2 B2 R2 U2 R2 F' R2 B2 R2 D2 R' B L B D' F L2 U' F L2
45. L2 R2 D B2 U' R2 U' L2 D' L2 U2 L U' B D R2 B2 D' L' R F2
46. F D2 R2 U L2 F' L U R L2 D2 F2 U R2 D2 F2 B2 U L2 D2
47. U2 F R2 B R2 B2 U2 F U2 F' L2 R' F U R B' D' L D' B2 F2
48. D2 L2 U L2 U' F2 U R2 D' B2 U2 R' B' U' R2 F2 R' U L' B F
49. U2 B' D2 F D2 U2 B' D2 L2 B F L' F2 R2 D2 U' B' F' D' L2 U2
50. B2 R2 D' F2 L2 D L2 U L2 R2 D F' L' B2 D2 L B' L2 F R2


----------



## WACWCA (Nov 23, 2016)

I need to remember to do it this week


----------



## Daniel Lin (Nov 24, 2016)

3bld DNF(28.53), DNF(28.14), 24.51=24.51


----------



## muchacho (Nov 24, 2016)

*2x2*: (7.94), (5.34), 6.53, 5.75, 7.46 = *6.58*
*3x3*: (DNF), 22.92, 24.65, 21.02, (17.76) = *22.86*
*Square-1*: 1:38.87, (50.19), 1:13.74, 1:15.87, (DNF) = *1:22.83*


----------



## lenguyentankiet (Nov 24, 2016)

*3x3*: 33.36 40.17 36.76 *32.59* *33.08*
The speed after lubing and cleaning is so terrible, I can't fully control it :v


Return with a *2x2 3x3 4x4 relay* and it is better than my individual solve: *4.37.00*
So happy =)


One more relay and my 3x3 time is better )
*2x2 3x3 4x4 5x5 relay*: *10.38.8


2x2*: *13.72* 16.35 *14.47* 19.16 19.95


Wow! I've just got a new best record in 4x4
*4x4:* 3.17.01 3.06.00 2.53.07 3.20.03 *2.39.02*


----------



## Heart_Johnson (Nov 25, 2016)

*3bld*: 50.97, DNF, 50.82
*4bld*: 5:27.59, DNF,
*5bld*: 13:03.88, DNF, DNF
*mbld*: 4/5 9:49.49


----------



## Gamerr411 (Nov 25, 2016)

2x2: 10.84,(15.01), 12.74, 12.24,(9.44)= 11.94
3x3: 27.82, 27.40, 27.69, (22.58), (31.25)= 27.64


----------



## keone (Nov 25, 2016)

3x3: 14.27, 14.48, 14.71, 12.84, 13.53=14.10

3x3 OH: 31.28, 27.08, 32.16, 33.41, 27.02=30.18

Piraminx: 22.439,


----------



## asacuber (Nov 26, 2016)

3x3: 12.08,(13.82),11.64,10.26,(9.47)=11.33//Nice average and single! 
2x2: (5.56), 2.64, 2.58, 3.40, (2.28)=2.88//average(considering I use keyboard lol)
2BLD: DNF,20.10,DNF//Not bad but the DNFs were like 17 and 18 so couldve been better but improving my 1look skills! 
3x3OH: 26.67,20.04,(19.12),(31.61),29.32=25.35//eek those last two solves...
Skewb: (3.07),(9.29),5.44,5.74,4.95=5.38//Nice
PyraMinx: 5.32,(5.03),(6.72),6.46,5.94=5.91//Decent


----------



## Edmund (Nov 27, 2016)

3x3 - 18.98
(24.60), 19.84, 18.36, (16.79), 18.73

2x2 - 5.12
(7.64), 3.94, 5.21, 6.21, (2.94)


----------



## pyr14 (Nov 28, 2016)

clock: 11.76, 12.14, 13.53, 11.29, 14.12 = 12.48 (2nd solve should've been sub 10 or close to it)
pyraminx: 4.76, 4.50, 4.75, 4.80, 5.11 = 4.77 (good )
6x6: 5:18.12, 5:37.93, 7:34.73, 5:37.41, 5:53.92 = 5:43.09
2x2: 3.75, 4.26, 5.95, 3.53, 2.22 = 3.85 (at least sub 4)
sq1: 27.26, 18.56, 25.28, 29.92, 30.44 = 27.73 (seems pretty garbage)
3x3: 15.52, 15.23, 16.75, 14.52, 19.36 = 15.84
OH: 34.95, 35.88, 33.92, 35.29, 27.92 = 34.73 (good )
3BLD: 3:13.94, 3:11.00 , DNF(2:41.67) = (best = 3:11.00) (mean = DNF) [man, this could've been PB mean and pb single?]
2*BLD: 1:55.24, 58.35, DNF (best = 58.35) (mean = DNF)
5x5: 2:12.70, 2:41.14, 2:38.39, 2:17.48, 2:29.55 (pretty trash)
skewb: 6.14, 12.21, 7.65, 7.68, 5.08 = 7.16 (good )
megaminx: 1:50.59, 1:41.15, 1:57.89, 2:23.58, 1:39.68 =1:49.88 (garbage)*


----------



## the super cuber (Nov 28, 2016)

MatsBergsten said:


> Ten more scrambles for Multi:
> 
> 41. U2 B2 U2 B2 R' D2 R2 B2 L B2 L B F' D F' R F' R2 U' L' D'
> 42. R2 F2 L2 D' U2 B2 F2 R2 U' F2 U2 F U' F L R' F U L' U L
> ...



Thanks 

37/44 in 1:00:00 // actually 39/42 in 1:01:17 . 36:40 memo


----------



## Loiloiloi (Nov 28, 2016)

_*3x3*_: 27.34, 28.84, (33.76), 25.37, (24.45) = *27.17

2x2: *7.12, (4.44), 5.69, 5.92, (7.37) = *6.24
*
_*3x3 One Handed: *_(DNF), (52.31+), 1:00.09, 1:02.93, 1:14.16 = *1:05.72
*
Bad 3x3 times, pretty good 2x2 times for me.


----------



## Bogdan (Nov 28, 2016)

*2x2x2:* 6.65, (5.26), 5.26, 7.66, (8.14)-> *6.52
3x3x3:* 16.16, 17.03, 15.51, (15.18), (18.95)-> *16.23
4x4x4:* 1:16.29, 1:17.49, 1:20.08, (1:10.57), (1:23.11)-> *1:17.95
5x5x5:* 2:33.90, 2:27.10, (2:23.91), 2:37.56, (2:41.96)-> *2:32.85
7x7x7:* 7:45.15, 7:56.06, (7:44.76), (9:01.17), 8:32.34-> *8:04.52
2x2x2BLD:* 1:21.75, 1:18.55, 1:11.43-> *1:11.43
3x3x3BLD:* 4:04.77, DNF, 3:51.63-> *3:51.63
3x3x3OH:* 30.57, 32.02, (35.61), (27.20), 30.71-> *31.10
3x3 MTS:* 1:37.73, 1:25.79, (DNF), 1:39.76, (1:10.40)-> *1:34.43
234*-> *1:49.66
2345*-> *4:34.81
megaminx:* 2:44.32, 2:38.16, (3:08.30), (2:08.77), 2:30.34-> *2:37.61
sq-1:* 42.31, (57.62), (39.11), 47.32, 44.67-> *44.77
skewb:* 10.40, 13.18, (DNF), 11.39, (10.28)-> *11.66

FMC:* 34 moves


Spoiler



Solution: U L' U' B2 U L B' R' D R U' R' D' R B L U L U L' B D B' U' B D' B2 U B U' F2 U2 L' U

premoves: F2 U2 L' U (2x2x2 on inverse)
U L' U' B2 //2x2x3
U L B' * U' B L //f2l-1
U L U L' U' ** B' U B U' //all but 4 corners
undo premoves

insertions: * R' D R U' R' D' R U (2 moves cancelation)
** U B D B' U' B D' B' (3 moves cancelation)


----------



## Alea (Nov 28, 2016)

*2x2:* (9.75), 5.92, 7.05, 7.32, (4.08) =>*6.77
3x3:* 17.04, 18.85, (21.65), (16.57), 18.81 =>*18.24
4x4:* 1:34.60, (1:26.26), 1:27.05, 1:28.23, (1:36.51) =>*1:29.96
5x5:* 2:48.94, (3:20.96), (2:45.09), 2:57.90, 2:58.77 =>*2:55.21
7x7:* 12:05.59, 11:19.33, 10:34.54, 11:37.98, 9:54.98 =>*11:10.62
OH:* (27.93), (36.87), 32.18, 29.03, 28.81 =>*30.01
Feet:* (3:35.77), 3:56.58, 4:33.66, 4:00.87, DNF =>*4:10.37* //I hate corner twists
*Relay 2-4: 1:57.86
Relay 2-5: 4:32.56
Mega:* (2:27.57), (2:01.24), 2:13.91, 2:13.60, 2:19.92 =>*2:15.81
Pyra:* 11.14, 10.10, 9.51, (12.28), (6.23) =>*10.26
Skewb:* (17.75), 14.54, 11.40, (8.74), 15.58 =>*13.84*


----------



## Matthew Cubermann (Nov 29, 2016)

*2x2
1: *10.70
*2: *13.04
*3: *8.56
*3x3
1: *28.20
*2: *26.91
*3: *25.68
*4: *23.32
*5: *26.43


----------



## kbrune (Nov 29, 2016)

Forgot to post my results today. My spreadsheet is at work. Is it possible to post in 12-13 hours from now?


----------



## MatsBergsten (Nov 29, 2016)

Matthew Cubermann said:


> *2x2 1: *10.70 *2: *13.04 *3: *8.56
> *3x3 1: *28.20 *2: *26.91 *3: *25.68 *4: *23.32 *5: *26.43


Welcome to the weekly contest. Perhaps you would like to add one or two solves for 2x2??

@kbrune: yes, I'll add it then.


----------



## MatsBergsten (Nov 29, 2016)

Results week 47: congrats to Torch, DGCubes and cuberkid10

*2x2x2*(30)

 1.73 WACWCA
 2.41 FakeMMAP
 2.65 cuberkid10
 2.87 asacuber
 3.18 G2013
 3.45 cuber8208
 3.69 Torch
 3.85 pyr14
 3.99 DGCubes
 4.69 Skefull
 4.81 Sir Cube-a-lot
 5.12 Edmund
 5.73 LostGent
 6.13 DaBall
 6.20 kbrune
 6.23 Kenneth Svendson
 6.24 Loiloiloi
 6.31 Bubbagrub
 6.52 Bogdan
 6.58 muchacho
 6.76 Alea
 8.08 [email protected]
 8.46 theos
 9.61 One Wheel
 11.09 Jacck
 11.94 Gamerr411
 13.92 EWCuber
 16.47 MatsBergsten
 16.66 lenguyentankiet
 DNF Matthew Cubermann
*3x3x3 *(38)

 10.29 cuberkid10
 10.58 FastCubeMaster
 10.77 G2013
 10.94 WACWCA
 11.33 asacuber
 11.76 Torch
 13.69 DGCubes
 13.88 Skefull
 14.03 Kenneth Svendson
 14.09 keone
 15.00 Sir Cube-a-lot
 15.05 GenTheThief
 15.41 cuber8208
 15.83 pyr14
 16.23 Bogdan
 16.64 DaBall
 18.10 hagner
 18.23 Alea
 18.29 LostGent
 18.86 Perff
 18.98 Edmund
 19.11 mickael
 20.61 kbrune
 21.68 Bubbagrub
 22.06 Rok
 22.86 muchacho
 26.00 Nisheeth
 26.34 Matthew Cubermann
 27.03 theos
 27.18 Loiloiloi
 27.64 Gamerr411
 32.10 [email protected]
 32.44 One Wheel
 33.81 EWCuber
 34.40 lenguyentankiet
 36.10 Jacck
 40.13 MatsBergsten
 41.39 HotPotatoM
*4x4x4*(15)

 40.40 cuberkid10
 44.39 G2013
 50.95 Torch
 54.44 DGCubes
 55.93 cuber8208
 1:05.10 DaBall
 1:07.67 Kenneth Svendson
 1:17.95 Bogdan
 1:29.96 Alea
 1:31.11 kbrune
 1:35.26 Bubbagrub
 1:56.21 One Wheel
 2:15.41 MatsBergsten
 2:22.51 theos
 3:05.36 lenguyentankiet
*5x5x5*(13)

 1:26.84 cuberkid10
 1:30.15 Torch
 1:35.49 cuber8208
 1:45.10 DGCubes
 2:15.57 Kenneth Svendson
 2:16.79 DaBall
 2:28.47 pyr14
 2:32.85 Bogdan
 2:37.59 kbrune
 2:55.20 Alea
 3:48.89 One Wheel
 4:15.91 MatsBergsten
 4:57.82 theos
*6x6x6*(9)

 2:55.71 cuberkid10
 3:01.20 Torch
 3:28.23 cuber8208
 3:40.66 DGCubes
 5:43.09 pyr14
 6:04.22 RyuKagamine
 6:04.93 kbrune
 7:14.39 One Wheel
 9:10.00 MatsBergsten
*7x7x7*(6)

 5:28.07 cuber8208
 5:42.91 DGCubes
 8:04.52 Bogdan
 8:49.11 RyuKagamine
 9:50.69 kbrune
11:10.62 Alea
*3x3 one handed*(17)

 18.26 FakeMMAP
 19.19 GenTheThief
 21.39 cuberkid10
 22.25 Torch
 25.34 asacuber
 27.16 cuber8208
 30.01 Alea
 30.17 keone
 31.10 Bogdan
 34.72 pyr14
 35.08 G2013
 36.76 DGCubes
 41.00 Bubbagrub
 41.74 Nisheeth
 1:05.73 Loiloiloi
 1:11.51 Jacck
 1:14.28 kbrune
*3x3 with feet*(5)

 46.47 Torch
 51.44 DGCubes
 1:29.77 Kenneth Svendson
 3:23.00 RyuKagamine
 4:10.37 Alea
*2x2x2 Blindfolded*(12)

 6.50 WACWCA
 9.54 FakeMMAP
 11.78 G2013
 20.10 asacuber
 20.36 Torch
 27.06 DGCubes
 30.78 MatsBergsten
 53.70 Jacck
 58.35 pyr14
 1:11.43 Bogdan
 1:50.75 theos
 2:03.89 kbrune
*3x3x3 Blindfolded*(12)

 24.51 Daniel Lin
 46.31 kamilprzyb
 50.82 Heart_Johnson
 1:05.84 Torch
 1:11.51 MatsBergsten
 2:06.01 DGCubes
 2:31.49 kbrune
 3:11.00 pyr14
 3:51.63 Bogdan
 3:56.72 Jacck
 3:56.91 GenTheThief
 DNF G2013
*4x4x4 Blindfolded*(4)

 5:27.59 Heart_Johnson
 9:38.82 Jacck
 DNF G2013
 DNF MatsBergsten
*5x5x5 Blindfolded*(4)

13:03.88 Heart_Johnson
27:43.01 Jacck
 DNF kamilprzyb
 DNF MatsBergsten
*6x6x6 Blindfolded*(1)

 DNF MatsBergsten
*3x3 Multi blind*(8)

37/44 (60:00)  the super cuber
26/32 (60:00)  kamilprzyb
13/13 (50:57)  Torch
13/13 (58:39)  Deri Nata Wijaya
7/7 (41:43)  MatsBergsten
4/5 ( 9:49)  Heart_Johnson
3/3 (23:32)  kbrune
1/6 ( 1:00)  GenTheThief
*3x3 Match the scramble*(6)

 39.35 G2013
 47.51 Torch
 1:34.43 Bogdan
 1:50.72 DGCubes
 1:56.42 kbrune
 3:18.11 MatsBergsten
*2-3-4 Relay*(15)

 51.34 cuberkid10
 1:05.78 G2013
 1:10.92 Torch
 1:14.21 cuber8208
 1:16.71 DGCubes
 1:16.86 Kenneth Svendson
 1:27.76 DaBall
 1:48.28 kbrune
 1:49.66 Bogdan
 1:57.86 Alea
 2:52.75 theos
 2:57.56 MatsBergsten
 3:06.31 Jacck
 4:37.00 lenguyentankiet
 6:12.74 EWCuber
*2-3-4-5 Relay*(12)

 3:00.53 DGCubes
 3:02.93 Torch
 3:08.06 cuber8208
 3:26.27 DaBall
 3:26.35 Kenneth Svendson
 4:32.56 Alea
 4:34.81 Bogdan
 5:20.54 kbrune
 5:49.13 Jacck
 7:24.20 MatsBergsten
 7:30.39 theos
10:38.08 lenguyentankiet
*Magic*(2)

 2.92 Torch
 3.59 DGCubes
*Master Magic*(1)

 7.94 Torch
*Skewb*(15)

 5.38 asacuber
 6.83 WACWCA
 7.02 cuberkid10
 7.16 pyr14
 7.96 DGCubes
 8.07 Sir Cube-a-lot
 8.24 Torch
 10.62 Bubbagrub
 11.66 Bogdan
 13.84 Alea
 16.80 theos
 16.93 EWCuber
 23.55 kbrune
 24.19 RyuKagamine
 34.55 MatsBergsten
*Clock*(5)

 12.48 pyr14
 17.43 Kenneth Svendson
 17.56 DGCubes
 18.23 Torch
 19.12 RyuKagamine
*Pyraminx*(12)

 3.90 DGCubes
 4.77 pyr14
 5.90 Torch
 5.91 asacuber
 8.38 Kenneth Svendson
 10.25 Alea
 12.64 DaBall
 13.75 kbrune
 15.49 [email protected]
 18.65 EWCuber
 21.14 RyuKagamine
 DNF keone
*Megaminx*(10)

 1:12.77 DGCubes
 1:13.26 cuberkid10
 1:32.53 GenTheThief
 1:34.02 Torch
 1:49.88 pyr14
 2:15.81 Alea
 2:24.62 DaBall
 2:37.61 Bogdan
 4:08.23 RyuKagamine
 4:19.38 theos
*Square-1*(10)

 15.66 cuberkid10
 19.07 DGCubes
 20.51 FakeMMAP
 27.49 pyr14
 34.05 Torch
 41.49 Bubbagrub
 44.77 Bogdan
 1:22.83 muchacho
 2:47.25 One Wheel
 4:15.77 kbrune
*3x3x3 fewest moves*(8)

26 guusrs
28 okayama
30 DGCubes
31 FakeMMAP
31 Torch
34 Bogdan
39 theos
40 kbrune

*Contest results*

302 Torch
265 DGCubes
200 cuberkid10
165 Bogdan
159 pyr14
157 kbrune
156 cuber8208
149 G2013
127 Alea
123 MatsBergsten
123 Kenneth Svendson
122 asacuber
111 DaBall
100 WACWCA
99 the super cuber
93 FakeMMAP
91 kamilprzyb
75 theos
73 GenTheThief
70 Jacck
69 Bubbagrub
64 Sir Cube-a-lot
57 Skefull
55 Heart_Johnson
49 keone
48 One Wheel
43 LostGent
42 Edmund
42 RyuKagamine
40 FastCubeMaster
36 muchacho
35 Loiloiloi
34 Deri Nata Wijaya
27 [email protected]
27 EWCuber
25 hagner
24 lenguyentankiet
23 Nisheeth
22 Perff
20 mickael
18 Gamerr411
18 guusrs
17 Rok
17 Daniel Lin
17 Matthew Cubermann
17 okayama
4 HotPotatoM


----------



## FastCubeMaster (Nov 29, 2016)

AYYYY SECOND IN 3x3 AGAIN


----------



## asacuber (Nov 29, 2016)

okewl I came first in skewb


----------



## kbrune (Nov 29, 2016)

*2x2*: 6.20
6.48, 4.68, 5.75, 6.38, 7.81

*3x3*:20.61
16.96, 23.28, 20.93, 19.37, 21.54

*4x4*: 1:31.11
1:30.87, 1:38.92, 1:26.89, 1:35.57, 1:21.62

*5x5*: 2:48.74
1:56.45, 2:23.02, 2:44.71, 2:45.05, 3:00.65

*6x6*: 6:04.93
6:11.60, 6:00.02, 6:39.61, 5:56.37, 6:03.17

*7x7*: 9:50.69
10:37.87, 9:08.04, 9:32.78, 9:59.20, 10:00.09

*2-3-4 Relay*: 1:48.28

*2-3-4-5 Relay*: 5:20.54

*2BLD*: 2:03.89
3:21.64, 2:03.89, DNF


*3BLD*: 2:31.49
3:10.91, 4:17.99, 2:31.49

*MultiBLD*: 3/3 (23:32)

*MTS*: 1:56.42
2:04.03, 1:49.59, 2:04.02, 1:54.87, 1:50.37

*OH*: 1:12.61
1:21.62, 1:14.68, 1:06.54, 1:01.52, DNF

*Pyraminx*: 13.75
26.89, 10.26, 19.75, 9.28, 11.25

*Skewb*: 23.55
25.25, 22.85, 20.25, 22.55, 46.19

*Sq1*: 4:15.77
5:47.89, 2:07.14, DNF, 3:51.23, 3:08.18

*FMC*: 40 moves
Inspection X2 Y'
D' * R' D F L2 B' 2X2X2
# D2 F' D U2 2 - 2X2X2
F2 U F' U' F U F' F2L-1
B U' B' U' R' U2 R B U' B' L5C
* B L2 B' R' B L2 B' R insertion
# D2 R2 D L D' R2 D L' D insertion


----------



## kbrune (Nov 29, 2016)

MatsBergsten said:


> @kbrune: yes, I'll add it then.



Thank you!


----------



## One Wheel (Nov 29, 2016)

kbrune said:


> *2BLD*:
> 3:10.91
> *3BLD*:
> 3:10.91



How does that even work?!?


----------



## kbrune (Nov 29, 2016)

One Wheel said:


> How does that even work?!?



I accidentally looked at my 3bld results as I was entering the2 bld one. I fixed it.

And yes. 2 bld was much slower then 3 because I decided to use the 2bld event to practice 3 cycle corners where as in 3bld I stuck with OP


----------

